# Slingshot Movie Compilation Contest Winner



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:169]
[sharedmedia=videos:videos:173]
[sharedmedia=videos:videos:170]

I started a contest a week ago ,the rules were simple and that was do a video compilation showing various characters from film television and animation shooting and carrying slingshots and sad to say I received only one entry but that's all right because it was well done and I'm happy to announce that John Doe from you-tube has won the contest. He's an archer ,but I recently inspired him to try slingshots as well ,he's cool guy and thus congratulations John Doe.


----------

